

Ask HN: Products You Wish Existed? - rokhayakebe

Share product ideas you wish existed.
======
jffry
A thermostat on the level of beautiful design and function as a Nest, but that
works with a plug-in window air conditioner. Including the ones with weird
high-amperage plugs. Maybe this would be an adapter that accepts as inputs the
same sort of A/C control signal that any standard thermostat can control.

------
christiangenco
A website that, given a set of parameters and a requirements document, will
generate another website.

~~~
zachlatta
Like Weebly?

------
terrykohla
I have a dream...

...of a cloud where I could float freely without having to worry about
privacy, security or any potential threat. Then I could let my mind flow
freely on the cloud and connect with other souls.

------
meerita
Faster and cheaper transportation. Like going from Argentina to NY in 20 min
with a railroad system and everything for 20 bucks the trip.

------
rokhayakebe
1) A Hate/Dislike button.

2) A plugin that can organize everything I emailed to myself (links, videos,
photos).

~~~
toutouastro
why do you email stuff to yourself ?

~~~
rokhayakebe
Reminders, links I like, videos I find and want to keep, music I find through
Shazaam, the photos my friends send me. Basically I want to click on tab and
see all the media.

